# Get my new snake today



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

well, later today I am picking up my new 6.5-7' Albino Burmese Python









I am so f*cking excited....I wanna make this my future breeding project with my 6.5' Green Burm.....

Oh ya, the new guy is Male


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

post pics man and sweet pick up


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

sweet!! Let me know when i can see it and all ur other pets.Ill look at those and some other stuff....


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

sweet....ive always wanted a snake..maybe eventually ill get a ball python or something.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How do you get them to breed?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> How do you get them to breed?


good ole Barry White BABY!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> How do you get them to breed?


 a vid of me and ms natt









you stick them together and give them the proper breeding conditions


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to the non-p section


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Enjoy it man I miss my 12 ft patternless Albino Burm


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get them to breed?
> ...


 if you ever see her in person, you better run like hell, she'llslap the f*ck outta you


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

haha i think alot of people would get slapped from in here


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Great pick up!!! Do you have any suggestions on snake information boards? I really want get a snake but want to learn more about caring for them


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats on the new burm..great snakes..just remember to set safety protocol in place for yourself, never clean enclosures alone or feed alone once they pass 10'...can be very dangerous....

Breeding Burms is easy, you just make sure you have a sexual pair (male and female) and not a california pair and you can't stop em damn near...btw Honda, how is the snake with the RI?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet honda sounds like you will have some nice little babies soon.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, here ya go


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

She is a little skinny from her previous owner, who only fed her once every 3 weeks










She'll fatten up quickly around here









and CK, she is doing ok, also, let me know on the trade


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

that is so freakin pimp!!! that snake cost an arm and a leg didnt it









that thing has crazy markings!! Next time i come over, ill have to see it


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweet lookin burm I miss mine she was 9 1/2 feet long when I had to sell her


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Man i really love those albino burms


----------

